# Massey 254



## Massey (May 17, 2010)

I have a Massey Ferguson 254 4wd w/2 remotes and was wondering if anyone has any info on adding a hydro top link to the 3-point? I could just get a ram and run it from one of the remotes right? Does any one make a kit that does this?


----------

